# Leucistic Woodcock from Michigan



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

I put this bird together (Very Light Colored Woodcock) for a friend from Midland, MI. It is very light colored, and in 25 years of doing birds, I have never seen another one like it. The pictures do this bird no justice, as you need to see up close as to how different it really is. Ill try to post a regular colored bird with this bird to show the difference. Has any of you hunters ever seen a bird like this one ??


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!
Was this shot this year by a forum member? If so, I've some nice pictures of it.
I'm a newer WC bander, showed the pictures to my banding mentor who's been banding since '79 and hunting for over 60 years, says he's never seen one in person.


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Some Woodcock are just unmountable , damage, pin feathers, etc. They are one tough bird to mount, their skin just falls apart sometimes. I live in PA, and this bird was shipped to me from Michigan to mount. I recieved the bird on Wed, and prepped him for mounting right away, as he was thawed. I was up at 4 am Thursday, cause I couldnt sleep thinking about it. I was sweating bullets getting this irreplaceable bird put together. Well, he is done, and my new friend will have him back next month. I did sleep well Thursday night ! Please list the pictures of this bird beside regular colored birds, so the difference between the two really shows up !


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

These are the pictures I have.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

remarkable. very nice mount. beautiful bird. i have a young dog that just started this year pointing and the first bird i shot over her i wanted to mount it was a woodcock but i shot the beak off i was bummed. but next year i will get one.


----------

